# Best Sponges for DIY Sponge Filter?



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey! I just mad a little sponge filter with airline tubing and an airstone running directly into a sponge.

I've had it running for two day in my 2.25 gal and it doesn't seem to be attracting ANYTHING. =/

I'm getting a little frustrated.

My current sponge is an aquaclear foam filter insert for 30 gallon tanks. I used the whole thing.

I'm thinking that a finer pored sponge would be better but I have no idea where to get a fine-pored sponge that is aquarium safe. <=[

Does anyone have any suggestions on brands or maybe a store that sells aquarium safe sponges?

I already know that Walmart doesn't. =/


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok first in order to get flow through the sponge i would use a tube in the center with holes then put the air lin in that to draw the water up and out... other wise you are just defusing the air from the pump and nothing else... next the sponge you have is great i have used them in the past.. but as for other sponges just read the package and if it is natural sponge or chemical free (nothing that says anti bacterial) then you are good to go i have gotten mine at dollar stores, walmart (car washing supplies) and again used the filter pads from pet stores.... its the tube that makes the most difference in this filter


----------

